# Baker21 & Chris_VRS vs Ford Streetka Sub Zero Detail.....



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all............:wave:

Merry Xmas and a Happy New Year to all firstly and I hope you have all been good boys and girls this year with Santa treating you well........

It's been a busy year for myself with Jules and Chris helping out along the way and to finish this year off Chris and I would team up to complete a detail on a very special motor that I will be looking after in the long term...........:detailer:

Firstly I would like to say that Jules has supported me with this hobby for a long time now and obviously gets stuck in, even if sometimes she isn't that keen and would rather be at home but without her help I would have struggled to get some of the details complete, so I had been looking out for something special this Xmas not only to say thank you but to also move her up the ladder a bit with her current car..........:car:

This detail would be completed just over a month, in terms of time with me doing bits and pieces here and there but in reality I guess all the work could have been completed in a day or two with a little motivation............:thumb:

So, enough of the waffling it's time to set the scene a little more, basically I was looking for a new car for Jules for a while and wanted something fun, cheap, reliable and easy to maintain, as always I looked around but stumbled on a Ford Streetka that caught my eye and started me looking for others, my Mum used to own a red one when she was in the UK and it had been a great little car............:car:

My search started back in early November when my folks were over in the UK around the time of my 30th birthday, I looked at around 10 Streetka's until I finally stumbled across one that was in great condition and I promptly bought it, trouble was I wanted to store this elsewhere until Xmas Day..........

A massive thanks goes to Karl on this one as he allowed me to store the Streetka over at his place until I had time to take it over to the unit and detail it before Xmas Day...........:thumb:

Managed to rope my Dad into picking the car up and dropping it off at Karl's and the following weekend I popped over after a trip to the local Ford Dealer to pick up some parts and get them fitted, so here it is:









































































The car itself is a '03 plate luxury model in Storm Metallic Grey with only 11k on the clock................:doublesho

Before I set about detailing the car I wanted to replace a few choice items and add some little extras so first on the list was to replace some lamps and badges as these commonly get tired over time:

Rear Badge - Before:










After:










Front Bumper - Before:










Poor Conditioned Lamps:



















Bumper removed:










New badge and lamps:




























After:



















That was that for that day, front bumper was fairly easy to remove but getting it back on, on your own is a challenge...........

Time passed with the Streetka sat at my mates and here is where Chris then came on board, we had planned to complete the detail on the weekend before Xmas, basically on the Sunday, Chris planned to come over on the Saturday evening and we would head off to detail a 'Skoda' on the Sunday or at least that's what Jules thought........

As I am sure most of you were aware, that Saturday before Xmas we had a lot of snow dumped on us, so much so that it took Chris 6 hours to get over to me on the Saturday night, I felt slightly guilty to say the least and even more so as it looked unlikely we would detail the car the next day...........:doublesho

We got up on Sunday morning to a lot of snow, some 6 inches, we loaded up Chris's car as mine being too low in the snow quite simply doesn't go..............

Then started our 'crazy detailing day', we couldn't get Chris's car off the drive, we dug out most of the drive but the hill wasn't helping, luckily a passer by in the village asked us if our need to get out was urgent, of course it was so he towed us out in his Freelander...........:car:

Then onto the road to pick up the Streetka, no problems and we arrived, collected the car and then hit the road North to go to the unit, all was OK until we got off the motorway, the town was a bad as the village we had travelled from in the morning, I was getting worried about getting the car into the unit full stop as there was a hill entering the Industrial Estate, sure enough this was how far we got:










Not to be beaten by a small hill, out came the shovel and some tag team digging and off we went:










The back of the unit hadn't been used and it's safe to say it was deep:










After a quick un load of Chris's car which we abandoned around the corner, it was time for some more digging:



















By now it was midday and we had left home at 8am, usually it only takes 45mins to get the unit, we discussed the plan of action with the main aim being paintwork correction and protection, I suggested I would come back on Xmas Eve to complete the final touches so with no time to waste it was time to make our own snow:




























This was followed by a wash using the 2BM, Lambswool Wash Mitt's and some Megs Hyper Wash:










The car was then rinsed:



















Then dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










Suits you Chris.............

The car to be fair had been garaged for most of it's life hence the low mileage and the paintwork was in good condition, after getting it inside we clayed the car with some Megs Last Touch and some Elite Fine Poly Clay, with the car now looking as follows:










The paintwork was in very good condition, PTG readings of 120 although the driver's door had seen a smack at some stage with some heavy sanding marks, we didn't have enough time to perfect this door so did what we could but the rest of the panels looked well and only required light machine work...........:buffer:

Chris worked on the bonnet using the Makita and some 3M Ultrafine, 3M Polishing Pad followed by some Megs 205 where required:










The driver's door required some 3M Fast Cut Plus and a 3M Compounding Pad followed by the previous Finishing combintation:










I had been working on the rear of the car and the section that covers the roof when closed so this was sealed first so we could get the roof back on and drying, sealant choice information to follow later:










I was at this point working on the Passenger Side so to show the defects, this was typical:










Being corrected to the following:





































Chris then finished the front off:



















Time wise I was now concious that we had to a) get home and b) Chris had to then get home, it was now 4pm so we completed an IPA wipedown and then sealed the car using some G-Techniq C1:










The car looked as follows at this point:
































































We then loaded up the car and headed off, or tried too, more spade work to dig out the car and we were back on the road, luckily for us it was a good trip back and Chris also got home at a reasonable hour this time............

The car stood at the unit for a week until I had time to go back on Xmas Eve and put the final touches too it, so as you woule expect it was wheels off time:



















Due to the freezing temperatures, I had to resort to some dry detailing and plenty of cloths, in this instance some Megs APC was applied:










Then aggitated with a Wheel Wash Mitt:










Smaller areas were attended too with a Detailer Brush:










Megs APC was also used on the front:










Wiped down with a Microfibre cloth:










Then I dried the wheel and sealed it with some CG Jetseal 109 via an Applicator Pad:










This was buffed off with a Microfibre Cloth:










I then turned my attention to a few more items that I wanted to replace:

Rear Fog Lamp - Before:










After:



















Also straightened up the Reverse Lamp - Before:










After:










One thing that you just can't do with out in these cars is a Wind Deflector so this was a must - Before:



















After:










A nice little addition of a branded black tax disc holder - Before:










After:










Then onto some work on the interior, time for some of the Gliptone Leather Cleaner and Conditioner via Applicator Pads:










Then onto the engine bay which was in good condition so out with the Megs APC:










Cleaned with a Microfibre Cloth:










Followed by an application of some 303 Aerospace Protectant:










Then I cleaned all the windows with some Megs Glass Cleaner and Cloths:










I then wanted to apply some G-Techniq G3 to the windows:










With all the dust in the unit I then completed a Megs Last Touch wipedown on the paintwork:










This was followed by a Zaino Z8 wipedown:










AS Highstyle was applied to the tyres via a paintbrush:










CG New Car Scent applied to the interior and boot:










Gummi Pflege Stift applied to the external rubbers:










Then I vacced the roof:










Followed by a coating of some G-Techniq I1:










*The Results:*

*Roof Up:*







































































































































































































*Roof Down:*
































































Now to finish the car off and ready for Xmas Day I invested in one of those 'Big Bows':



















So that was how the car stayed over night, on Xmas Day I had also bought Jules a private reg for the car so she opened that, she was slightly suprised but I informed her there was more, off we went to the unit and I guided her into the unit using my gloves as a blind fold, this was her re-action:




























She was pleased and all the hard work had been worth it, off we then drove back home:










I appreciate that this may have dragged on but I thought it was worth the post, namely the amount of effort from my friends who helped me on this one, couldn't have done it without the support of Karl, Paul and Colin for storage and 'Crazy Chris' for detailing and driving support, you made it all happen and I couldn't have done it without you guys..........:thumb:

For those of you that know a bit about these motor's I have also now replaced the rear screen as these are well known for cracking and fading, so when the new reg is on the car I will update with some more pics but I also plan to paint / powdercoat all the rusty grilles in the summer.........:thumb:

Thanks for reading and I wish you all a Happy New Year and also look forward to more detailing in 2011, first detail of the year is set of be a first for me, so thanks to all those that take the time to read these threads.........:thumb:

Comment's good or bad welcome as always........

*UPDATE:*

For those of you interested in how well the G-Techniq performs then here are some choice pictures, I am pretty impressed with it to say the least:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great work and a very nice present fella, a lot of thought and time must have gone into it, I hope you get a few favours from Jules.........

Any tips or your views on the G-Techniq I1? I might get some for the TT as me and Fabsil are not getting along too well (It's good stuff just smells!).

Hope you have a good new year dude.............:thumb:


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

aww. Good read. Nice work Si.

Hope you're both well - have a great New Years.


----------



## Lee Yoder (Sep 11, 2008)

Great surprise Simon! Cool little motor. Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!:wave:

Later,
Lee


----------



## Spuffington (Jan 26, 2009)

Fantastic stuff - great little cars and a cracker you found there. Particularly liked the touches of replacing tired lights, which really adds to the overall effect.

Good one!


----------



## moshinho (Nov 4, 2009)

Sweet


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

nice mate. that looks sweet


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Brilliant Christmas gift. I hope Jules "thanked" you for it!:lol:

Great work as usual!!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice one Mr baker, she looked pleased..

Happy Christmas to you..


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice read Si and great dedication in tough conditions. Nice to see Jules made up. Happy driving, detailing and new year to you both.


----------



## visor (Sep 8, 2007)

as always nice work :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

nice car,nice work,looks great:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Great prezzie to get, she looked well chuffed...

Nice work on the car too....

:thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Brilliant detail 

Your good lady must have been chuffed to bits!!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Speaking as a woman, I think this is just an absolutely brilliant present. All the time and effort you put into making this just right for Jules was amazing and THAT is what she will have found the most pleasing.

Beautiful looking car and the Gtechniq C1 has worked really well. Brilliant shine.

Well done :thumb:


----------



## Drysponge (Feb 12, 2008)

Firstly, Simon & Jules Happy Christmas and New Year to you both.:wave:

Simon, what can I say, top present. Lucky lady, I bought my other half a patio set for Christmas.

Great detail and again awesome level of attention with replacing faded lights etc. Can’t trust that Hella mob. :thumb:

Looks a bit cold though, quite a difference to the 40deg Melbourne are due to get today! :doublesho

Back in April time so see you then for a beer! :driver:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice work fella :thumb:


----------



## Lummox (Feb 15, 2009)

Thats better than a horse


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice job and write up Simon. The look on Jules face was priceless .All the best for 2011 to you and Jules.
Daz


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Si fantastic work, jules face says it all no more needed hope u had a good Christmas and Atb for 2011 take it easy dude


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

lucky lady  nice detail mate!! 

do you need a new male best buddy?  :lol:


----------



## angajatul (Oct 14, 2008)

nice surprise man  nice detail also


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Brilliant work as ever mate :thumb:
Priceless look on Jules face as well!
You've also now tempted me with some Gtechniq! :wall: :lol:


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Super present and Jules looked :doublesho

Fantastic detail as well, especially considering the weather conditions.:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Original post edited with some choice beading pics courtesy of G-Techniq............:thumb:



HC1001 said:


> Great work and a very nice present fella, a lot of thought and time must have gone into it, I hope you get a few favours from Jules.........
> 
> Any tips or your views on the G-Techniq I1? I might get some for the TT as me and Fabsil are not getting along too well (It's good stuff just smells!).
> 
> Hope you have a good new year dude.............:thumb:


My tip is buy it Howard, it's great will be washing the car tomorrow hopefully but the roof just beads like crazy, seriously good stuff..........:thumb:



Needs a clean said:


> Brilliant Christmas gift. I hope Jules "thanked" you for it!:lol:
> 
> Great work as usual!!


She might have..............



Blueberry said:


> Speaking as a woman, I think this is just an absolutely brilliant present. All the time and effort you put into making this just right for Jules was amazing and THAT is what she will have found the most pleasing.
> 
> Beautiful looking car and the Gtechniq C1 has worked really well. Brilliant shine.
> 
> Well done :thumb:


Thanks for the input there and she was pretty shocked and had no clue what I had been up too for so long............



Drysponge said:


> Firstly, Simon & Jules Happy Christmas and New Year to you both.:wave:
> 
> Simon, what can I say, top present. Lucky lady, I bought my other half a patio set for Christmas.
> 
> ...


All the best to you Mart on the other side of the pond and a beer sounds great, let me know when your back in the UK............:wave:



Lummox said:


> Thats better than a horse


Hoping that this will be easier to maintain than a horse...............:lol:



ianFRST said:


> lucky lady  nice detail mate!!
> 
> do you need a new male best buddy?  :lol:


Thanks for the offer Ian but I reckon you won't look as good in Ugg boots, also I am sure you have enough work of your own................:thumb:



sim L said:


> Brilliant work as ever mate :thumb:
> Priceless look on Jules face as well!
> You've also now tempted me with some Gtechniq! :wall: :lol:


I have Chris to thank for the G-Techniq, awesome stuff and I will be investing in more of the brand, I wouldn't hesitate in buying it mate, spend that Xmas money............:thumb:


----------



## TMM (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice job! I have a question though, wouldn't the old badges and rear fog lights clear up with some machining? Or did you run out of time?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

TMM said:


> Nice job! I have a question though, wouldn't the old badges and rear fog lights clear up with some machining? Or did you run out of time?


Badges on most Ford's corrode under the sealing so while yes you can remove the cloudy look of the badges you can't remove the corroding so it's best to replace them..............:thumb:

Lamp wise, as I Design these for a living, the front fog lamps suffer from old school aluminising of the reflector and glass lenses, which create a cloudy effect on the 'B-surface's so can't be re-worked, both rear fog lamps were cracked so what you saw was all internal damage to the reflector and lenses, the only lamps that got machined were the Head Lamps, Rear Lamps and CHMSL..............:thumb:


----------



## willskoda (Jun 7, 2010)

What a lovely read, very heart warming. Nice detailing too :thumb:


----------



## Glenn_23 (May 30, 2010)

Great detail, it looked showroom fresh with that bow on it.

Glenn


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

Awesome work


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Glenn_23 said:


> Great detail, it looked showroom fresh with that bow on it.
> 
> Glenn


I think the bow made the final state to be honest...........:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lucky girl, what a great write-up and detail, thanks for sharing.:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Lucky girl, what a great write-up and detail, thanks for sharing.:thumb:


Cheers Rob, couldn't have done it without Chris and Karl but sure is looking well now, dead easy to clean and still looking good........:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Top Thread and your a good lad both with the car but also getting it ready for christmas day..... Makes me look at the effort i need to put in with the wife.... lol

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Top Thread and your a good lad both with the car but also getting it ready for christmas day..... Makes me look at the effort i need to put in with the wife.... lol
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN


She has helped out loads this year so just felt it was time for an upgrade, good fun for not a lot of money, also another way to put off wedding bells and children.............:lol:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> She has helped out loads this year so just felt it was time for an upgrade, good fun for not a lot of money, also another way to put off wedding bells and children.............:lol:


lol, Im not falling for that..... Your even closer to wedding bells now, i bet even her mum thinks your a keeper!!!!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

PaulN said:


> lol, Im not falling for that..... Your even closer to wedding bells now, i bet even her mum thinks your a keeper!!!!


:lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Great read baker and they are fantastic cars, gearbox and steering are both superb.

Also look into a hardtop, maybe after the summer, the grey looks fantastic with a hardtop. 

Is it definitely Storm grey, Baker? I know the newer Ford's are wearing sea grey.
I've always been a massive fan of dark greys on most motors.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

gally said:


> Great read baker and they are fantastic cars, gearbox and steering are both superb.
> 
> Also look into a hardtop, maybe after the summer, the grey looks fantastic with a hardtop.
> 
> ...


Cheers Gally, yeah short shift and pretty go kart like steering, just a shame the turning circle is crap...............:driver:

I viewed on in the same colour with a hard top, it's on the list for the summer but they are pretty rare to find..........

Metallic Storm Grey, yep, you know your Fords..........:thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Great work Baker :thumb: and beautiful finish 


We all have difficulty at times finding our mojo/get up and go, summer is on its way, it will return. Almost got mine back after 18 months :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Top stuff again mate:thumb:

Did you forget the RimMat?

Amazing Turnaround


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Top work mate, nothing but admiration for the dedication to get the job done where others would have thrown in the towel.
Great write up & pics:thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Planet Man said:


> Top stuff again mate:thumb:
> 
> Did you forget the RimMat?
> 
> Amazing Turnaround


Sure did Kev, completely forgot it even with my reminder board now on the garage wall..............:wall:



slrestoration said:


> Top work mate, nothing but admiration for the dedication to get the job done where others would have thrown in the towel.
> Great write up & pics:thumb:


Cheers Nick, Chris and I were at the stage on the Sunday of just being happy with getting the car in the unit but luckily we were pretty good at digging...........:lol:


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

you big softie  well done fella awesome work  :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

amazing present and great work as always. Love C1 nearly as much as I love zymol glasur - which is a lot ! 

Well in.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

JJ_ said:


> amazing present and great work as always. Love C1 nearly as much as I love zymol glasur - which is a lot !
> 
> Well in.


Glasur is good but I am guessing not the same durability as G-Techniq?



HAWKEY_SKYLINE said:


> you big softie  well done fella awesome work  :thumb::thumb::thumb:


Softie..........

Could well be mate..........:thumb:


----------

